# opinions?



## chloewindle1 (May 7, 2014)

chloewphotography


----------



## astroNikon (May 7, 2014)

I'd be careful about cutting off the riders head/helmet

I don't know about this type of photography, but I'd be curious how the photo of the horse jumping over the obstacle was if it was cropped from the left (or the right or both) -- basically made vertical to include the front ground of the obstacle and the riders head/helmet and maybe one side of the support.  This should eliminate the half ppl on either side.


----------



## chloewindle1 (May 7, 2014)

Are the ones with the helmet cut off the slide show ones?? If so, they're cropped for the slideshow, not showing the whole image )


----------



## astroNikon (May 7, 2014)

chloewindle1 said:


> Are the ones with the helmet cut off the slide show ones?? If so, they're cropped for the slideshow, not showing the whole image )


yes, I only saw the slideshow .. wasn't sure what else you wanted looked at.  Great  :thumbup:


----------



## AceCo55 (May 8, 2014)

#1:  vertical space is precious on a monitor screen. You have a huge amount of vacant space around your header. The result is the header and nav bar take up about 30-40% of my laptop screen (15.6"). I have to scroll on every page
#2:  "About" page. "Freelance equine photographer" is odd font - completely different from the rest of your website. Not sure why.
                          Need to get someone to proof read your text.
                          eg First sentence with comma is not clear (might be to you - but that is irrelevant)
                              Second sentence *category    "... and won for my year category"  awkward and not sure high school win is going to impress me much.
                              I would be careful about "guaranteeing" that I won't be disappointed. What if I am?
#3:  Click on clients area and then have to click again - why? ... because it looks like you are using a different host for these.
       So main site is powered by Wix (free), clients section is powered by Everybodysmile and you have a free email account (hotmail).
      This doesn't give a lot of confidence that you are serious about this
      Clients - I was able to access the photos in your one client. Is this the way it is supposed to work? I would have expected that I would be locked out of that client's area (password protected?)
#4:  Photoshoots - you only have the price for the first type. I think you are lacking some details here. How long is a session? How many photos do they get? Edited? What resolution? You don't say how far you are willing to travel - your location info is in your "Contact" page, but not here.
#5:  Headshots - you have three categories but each produces a slideshow with the same three horses. So "Casper" doesn't show me photos of just "Casper"
#6:  Consistency of branding? header is different to stylized watermark on your website and then a different watermark on your "Clients" photos
#7:  Sponsored rider   *YouTube


----------

